# Pet shop litter



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

well my little black tan doe i got from a pet shop gave birth today, 8 healthy babies!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations! *wants one!* xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ahhhh

they look sweet, pretty sure they'll all be black or black tan,

not 100% on what the guy at the shop said that she was mated to. He had her in with a male and let me have her for free with the knowledge that she could be pregnant and that i breed mice anyway.

The shop is having most of the litter back off me; but might keep 1 or 2 does for myself


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hurrah!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

update

they are all black tan, looks like 5 boys and 3 girls; mum doing well and scoffing mealies


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Isn't it adorable when they eat the meal worms? lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

We need pictures


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

well they are a week old, but i'm down to six left, nature took its course and mum helped out i think.

remaining 6 are all black tan.

i'll try and get pictures posted later


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

My brindles are the only ones that really go for the meal worms. :roll: 
They WRESTLE the worms and look like ferocious little attack meece.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I chopped a giant mealworm, so it was dead anyway. but fresh


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hah. Mine won't touch dead ones! I clip of their little mouthes though, just in case.


----------

